# Bleeding paws



## rfonseca (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi, all.

I am a happy Vizla owner living in Panama, Central America. The climate is tropical and Kafka, my Vizla, lives in a house with a large patio with japanese grass. The main problem I have with Kafka is that his paws bleeds. The veterinary sais that its because of the way the paws are formed. They have open spaces without hairs, so, the blades of the grass hurts the dog. Anyone with similar problems? Recommended solutions? 
Kind regards,
Ramón Fonseca


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Ramon

You must have some really tough grass in Panama. 
In the US we run into issues with the dogs in the field with briars and thorns, really long thorns, they can really tear a dog up. Here the problem is addressed with "Dog Boots" to protect the dogs pads from the briars.
Cabela's, Foster and Smith, LL Bean would have offerings. I don't know if they deliver to Panama though.


----------



## rfonseca (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you for your input, Gurrn. I will look for the boots.


----------

